# Pelvicachromis pulcher



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

are Pelvicachromis pulcher a.k.a Kribensis a lake victoria basin or madagascar species?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Westie ... aka West African.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

kribs are west african river species they are not found in the lake. if you trying to breed kribs u will need a ph 7.0 to get both males and females offspring. i forgot which is which but lower or higher ph then 7.0 will give you more or less males. you can keep them in a ph 6.5 to 7.8


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Kribs live in soft waters of west african rivers from Benin to Cameroon, they are open substrate pair spawners( the vics are harem maternal brooders) the water should be less than 7 pH with plants and immerged roots.
xris


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

they have bread already


----------



## giddetm (Mar 15, 2011)

Brandon,What happened with your spawning Kribs?


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

they now have one batch tht is like 3 months old now and another of about 8 in wiht them now


----------

